# Router jigs



## Baldhead (1 Dec 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good book on router jigs.

Baldhead


----------



## cgarry (1 Dec 2014)

I have this one and I think it is great:
Woodworking with the Router (American Woodworker) by Bill Hylton.

It is not limited to just jigs, but does cover a lot of jigs.

Cheers,


----------



## lanemaux (2 Dec 2014)

If you are not averse to using torrenting , The Router Workshop might be informative. It was a television program on Canadian Public Broadcasting some years ago and centered on the use of routers , router tables and jigs of all sorts. Barring that , you might also just type in "router jigs" in a torrent search function and get back issues of magazines or books that way,in PDF format if available as these will have clearer pictures usually.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Dec 2014)

Baldhead":2ursngfn said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book on router jigs.



I would thoroughly recommend Router Magic by Bill Hylton and also Fast, Easy and Accurate Router Jigs by Pat Warner.

Neil


----------

